# Chicken VNC to Tight VNC connection



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, 

I am a new mac user and installed chicken of the VNC to connect to a linux server (which is configured for tightVNC). I can ping the server and telnet to it without a problem but when I try to connect to it using chicken VNC, I am not getting anything. 

I enter the host ip address and click connect on the "Open connections.." menu item and it seems to connect but I am not getting the follow up window that lets me access the server. 

I was able to get to the server using a PC but unable to do using this machine. 

Any advice on setting this up would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 

verrami


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,
Which version of Mac OS X do you have?
Are you on the same subnet or connecting over internet?
Any difference in using dns name?
Are any firewalls on (on Mac or physical ones)?
Do you even get an authentication dialog to connect to it?

Are your ports 5900 and 3238 open for VNC traffic? (can you get ping results for those ports?)
You may need to forward port 5900 in your router or open in the firewall....


----------



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Hi,
> Which version of Mac OS X do you have?
> Are you on the same subnet or connecting over internet?
> Any difference in using dns name?
> ...



Thanks for replying. I am running 10.5. I am able to ping/telnet into the server. I think it connects to the server. I ran cotVNC through terminal and got this message:

2007-11-30 11:12:37.510 Chicken of the VNC[705:10b] Server reports Version RFB 003.130

That seems to indicate that I am able to connect to the server but I do not get that follow up window. Also when I maximize the window I just enter the ip of the host 192.168.xxx.xxx and then enter the display number as 1 (as 5901 is open)  but I do not get a follow up window.

I think the ports are open to server as I am using a PC (TightVNC) to connect to the server. At the moment I have disabled firewalls on the mac. My machine and the server are part of the same network.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2007)

After typing in the IP address of the VNC server, did you enter the colon and the VNC session number?  For example, I know that TightVNC doesn't use the active X Window session 0) by default, so it starts another X Window session (usually :1).  Thus, you would have to type the following in CotVNC:


```
<ip-address>:1
```

Also, are you sure you have instances of TightVNC running on your GNU/Linux server?


----------



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

I typed the following in the host window:

192.168.xxx.xxx:1 and clicked connect but I do not get the follow up window. I am running TightVNC on the server as I am using a PC (with TightVNC viewer) to get access to the server.

I get the following message (in the terminal) when trying to connect to the server:

2007-11-30 11:12:37.510 Chicken of the VNC[705:10b] Server reports Version RFB 003.130

That seems to indicate that I am connecting to the server but not getting the follow up window.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2007)

How do you have your xorg.conf file configured on the GNU/Linux server?  What distro are you using?


----------



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

The server runs SuSE linux. I am not sure about xorg.conf file. Can you tell me what needs to be configured in that file?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2007)

NEvermind....you don't need to do anything with the xorg.conf file.  I was getting confused with something else VNC-related, but it has nothing to do with your problem.

I did find this page on SuSE Wiki explaining on how to set up TightVNC.  It goes into more detail on some information you might not need, but the basics of getting it up and running are there.
http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=Using_TightVNC

There's also this thread in Linuxquestions.org that talks about how to get it going:
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/suse-10-and-tight-vnc-442221/


----------



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

hmm..I think the server is running fine. I have a PC on which I am currently using TightVNC to connect to the server and work with it. I am not getting the follow up window after connecting with cotVNC. Can anyone tell me about the RFB message I got in the terminal after I connected to the server?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2007)

Compare the settings of the VNC viewer on your PC with that of Chicken of the VNC and see if there's a difference.  Make sure you set everything similar to what you have in the VNC viewer on the PC and see if that works.


----------



## verrami (Nov 30, 2007)

I am able to connect using JollyFastVNC and VNC viewer but for some reason back with nothing. How does one use right-click capabilities in jollyfastvnc?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2007)

Control-click to get right click with VNC.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2007)

verrami said:


> I am able to connect using JollyFastVNC and VNC viewer but for some reason back with nothing. How does one use right-click capabilities in jollyfastvnc?



Interesting.  I've never heard of Jolly Fast VNC until you mentioned it.  Have you tried copy the configurations from those clients to Chicken of the VNC like I suggested?  Of course if Jolly Fast VNC works for you, the issue with CotVNC is probably moot.


----------



## verrami (Dec 1, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> Control-click to get right click with VNC.



I tried ctrl-click.. it did not work.


----------



## verrami (Dec 1, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Interesting.  I've never heard of Jolly Fast VNC until you mentioned it.  Have you tried copy the configurations from those clients to Chicken of the VNC like I suggested?  Of course if Jolly Fast VNC works for you, the issue with CotVNC is probably moot.



I am gonna try them out today and will let you know. Jolly Fast VNC is ok but just that in terms of functionality it is missing key elements (like the right-click options I mentioned)


----------

